# Divers who use Cobra FnD



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

G day Group,

I am getting my 1st decent kayak either this week or next. I am getting a new Cobra Fish n Dive. I am a SCUBA diver and have been so for 13 years, I would like to hear from anybody who dives from a Cobra FnD and what you think of them.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

i think u have made a great choice. Ive got a sailing Adventure Island hobie thats a little tight for space for a tank but i know that people love the room and floatation of the cobra. Post some pics hey!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Shoota, 90% of my kayak diving has been from a Cobra FnD. Wonderful platform for SCUBA, the best things from my point of view are the stability (makes re-entry easy) and carrying capacity. I often ended up ferrying other guys stuff out to dive sites because they couldn't fit it on their yaks. FnDs are not the fastest yak out there - but are you in a race? ;-)


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Squidder said:


> Gday Shoota, 90% of my kayak diving has been from a Cobra FnD. Wonderful platform for SCUBA, the best things from my point of view are the stability (makes re-entry easy) and carrying capacity. I often ended up ferrying other guys stuff out to dive sites because they couldn't fit it on their yaks. FnDs are not the fastest yak out there - but are you in a race? ;-)


Squidder,

How do you find the FnD, is it something you would recommend if you were only to own 1 x kayak. How do you find paddling off shore. I've often wondered what the comparison would be like between an FnD and the Cobra Navigator.

I do a bit of spearfishing, don't mind my diving and would like something that could get me a couple of Kms off shore.

Have also looked at the idea of electric and/ or sail.

Is the FnD something you would majority of the time ( noting you have more than one kayak) or something which is only used on occasion eg diving. How do you find the FnD for general use.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Shoota said:


> How do you find the FnD, is it something you would recommend if you were only to own 1 x kayak. How do you find paddling off shore. I've often wondered what the comparison would be like between an FnD and the Cobra Navigator.


The Navigator is the same length as the FnD but is about 13cm narrower. What this means is more speed and slightly less primary stability and carrying capacity. I have done many trips offshore in my FnD. You need a reasonably efficient paddle stroke if you want to travel any sort of distance, but the same is true of many paddle kayaks. Due to the hull shape (very flat) there is some hull slap in choppy conditions. If you wanted a kayak that provided an exceptional SCUBA diving platform, and also allowed you to fish from it, then I'd say get the FnD. If SCUBA wasn't your primary interest, then I'd think about maybe getting a kayak with a sleeker shape like the navigator or something similar. But if you haven't already taken the plunge I'd really try your hardest to paddle all the kayaks you are thinking about and make an informed decision based on your own feelings about the different kayaks, rather than someone else's opinion. If you have already taken the plunge.....the FnD is a great kayak and you'll love it! 



Shoota said:


> I do a bit of spearfishing, don't mind my diving and would like something that could get me a couple of Kms off shore.


I've been up to 4km offshore in my FnD but you need the right day (flat) and confidence in the forecast.



Shoota said:


> Have also looked at the idea of electric and/ or sail.


Knotsofast runs a 4 stroke 2hp petrol outboard on his FnD - you should see it go!
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=9011&p=96685#p96685

Due to their carrying capacity FnDs are a great candidate for an electric + big deep cycle battery, and I often think about sorting out something for mine - one day I'll get around to it.



Shoota said:


> Is the FnD something you would majority of the time ( noting you have more than one kayak) or something which is only used on occasion eg diving. How do you find the FnD for general use.


Ha ha, since I bought the Quest I use the FnD rarely these days, for two reasons: the Quest is faster, and I'm not doing any kayak diving at present. The Quest also has a better layout for fishing IMO. If I had a dive planned I'd use the FnD without hesitation over the Quest. I've also used the FnD a few times as a packhorse to ferry camping equipment around. Before I owned the Quest I used the FnD for diving, fishing, touring and everything else, and loved it. But when my focus changed to fishing and the need to cover more distance (for bream comps etc), I just needed something faster.


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Squidder

Thanks mate for your detailed response and the effort made to answer my questions. I found a website in the US which showed a guy having a total website Page dedicated to an "Electric Cobra Fish n Dive" and his fishing adventures. It's a guy who calls himself "the quietman" but has a great detailed write up and pictures on an electric motor mounted to a FnD with a focus on fishing.

I look at my Fish n Dive like a "Plastic Hummer" and plan to pimp out with all the bells and whistles, including an electric.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

It was a pleasure mate, and great to see someone getting excited about a FnD!  They are a very unique kayak and have been basically unchanged for many years - a sign of a design that works I reckon ;-) That Quietman site is a cracker and there are some great ideas there, cheers 

When I get a sec I'll take a few photos of my home made scupper trolley - with a heavy kayak like the Cobra, a trolley will make your life SO much easier (especially so with a battery and motor).


----------

